# Hurt and heal 7



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

this is for different sections of heresy!

heresy online general-100
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-100
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-100
gallery-100
blogs-100
off topic-100
other games-100


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Well these things never see to end. I guess I'll attack HO General jus to see if I get banned for doing it.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-100
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-100
gallery-100
blogs-100
off topic-100
other games-100


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

there are no other games!!!
heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-100
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-100
gallery-100
blogs-100
off topic-100
other games-90


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i never liked the gallery (due to my sh**ty painting skills)
heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-100
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-100
gallery-90
blogs-100
off topic-100
other games-90


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The flashchat is buried under /me posts.

warhammer 40k-100
wfb-100
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-90
gallery-90
blogs-100
off topic-100
other games-90


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-90
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-90
gallery-90
blogs-100
off topic-100
other games-90

Die square basers! Die!

(I love Fantasy really, don't hate me)


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hurt oher games

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-90
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-90
gallery-90
blogs-100
off topic-100
other games-80


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Eh, who really needs blogs.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-90
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-90
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-80


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris nukes some dark elves, and the fallout kills some dwarves.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-90
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-80


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-80

We can't loose the Flashchat again!!!

Edit: Ninj'd... I was bout to Nuke Fantasy as well... That would have been nasty


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-90
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-80

If you are going to hurt poor fantasy I will hurt 40K! MWAH HA HA!!!!!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Back after a few months for the singular purpose of hurting flashchat...

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-90
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-85
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-80


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Meh, I might as well do the same as last. Hurt other games.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-90
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-85
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-70

Also, wasn't there a H&H 7 before.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jeez, with all the hurt and lack of heal, why don't we just call it hurt and hurt.:grin:

No way I'm going to let chat be killed off, again, without at least putting up some form of a fight.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-90
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-90
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-70


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Once again hurt other games

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-90
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-90
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-60


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well aren't you original...

Its still a little hurt, but we need other games around so that our games can be a little more interesting.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-90
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-90
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-90
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-65

Beef up the Flashchat... Can't let it go again. (I want to be the Cleric, let me at that Mace!)


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Its a new day...

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-65

So time to Heal 40K! (Can't bring myself to kill off a section...)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

what will my necrons do with no lizardmen to slaughter? oh well
heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-90
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-80
off topic-100
other games-65

DIE BLOGS DIE


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't get the point of blogs so I think that they can die, also what happens if anything comes in last, does it get deleted or someat?

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-70
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If you mean on the forum itself, then the answer is no; however once something hits zero here we remove it from the list. (Well someone can bring it to zero and the next person can remove it, or whatever.)

Wow, actually agree with the spartan and have the need to take blogs down another notch.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-60
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey, I actually use blogs sometimes.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-80
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-65
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

byebye blogs

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-55
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

So glad a mod agrees with me

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-45
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Blogs, nooooooo!

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-95
gallery-90
blogs-50
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Heh, and now flashchat is back at full strength.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-100
gallery-90
blogs-50
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

no it isnt
heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-90
gallery-90
blogs-50
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Nope it really isn't

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-80
gallery-90
blogs-50
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Blogs need to go

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-80
gallery-90
blogs-40
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

My thoughts exactly.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-80
gallery-90
blogs-30
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Guess I'll spend my time helping chat out a little, seeing as so many of you want it gone for some reason..

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-85
gallery-90
blogs-30
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

DIE CHAT DIE!!!

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-95
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-90
blogs-30
off topic-100
other games-65

And no I don't really know why I'm trying to kill it, I just am.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Time for warhammer 40K to heal
heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-90
blogs-30
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

As much as I want to save warhammer 40k I never give up on a goal or i just simply change it a little

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-90
blogs-20
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

FINISH HIM!!!
heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-90
blogs-10
off topic-100
other games-65


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

MWAH HA HA

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-90
blogs-0
off topic-100
other games-65

And so passes blogs.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I couldn't see the point in blogs just like I can't seem to get my head round other games.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-90
off topic-100
other games-55


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

The gallery needs to stay

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-95
off topic-100
other games-55


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

heresy online general-95
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-95
off topic-100
other games-55

heal heresy online general


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Back to my original goal

heresy online general-95
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-95
off topic-100
other games-45


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Hurt Heresy

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-70
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-95
off topic-100
other games-45


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Take that, wfb
heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-60
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-95
off topic-100
other games-45


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-60
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-95
off topic-100
other games-35

warhammer isn't a game, its my life

hah just kidding


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

off topic looks shady to me
heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-60
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-95
off topic-90
other games-35


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

So close

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-60
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-95
off topic-90
other games-25


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Another strike at wfb
heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-50
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-95
off topic-90
other games-25


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Come on, 2 more hits and it's out of here

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-50
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-95
off topic-90
other games-15


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I'm gonna help out the gallery for once in my life; let someone else bother to take out other games.

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-50
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-15


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Fantasy needs a helping hand

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-55
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-15


----------



## TWormley (Dec 17, 2008)

Sarcasm said:


> Fantasy needs a helping hand


Damn right!

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-60
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-15


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Another strike at wfb
heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-50
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-15


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll help with keeping fantasy alive.

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-55
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-15


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-45
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-75
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-15
my lazah beats yo sword!


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

poke
heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-45
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-15


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

I will heal flashchat after someone/I have killed off Other Games

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-45
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-5


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

wfb must go 
heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-35
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-5


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Fantasy must stay!
heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-40
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-5


----------



## TWormley (Dec 17, 2008)

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-45
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-5


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Fine, I'll kill it.

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-45
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games--5 (over killed)


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

heresy online general-85
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-50
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90
other games-5


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Remember Sarcasm, SPARTAN just took out other games. In the future, if something has 5 left and you kill it off, just label it as 0 to avoid possible confusion. (Also make sure to mention what you are hurting or healing)

With other games out of the picture, I think Heresy general could do with some healing.

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-50
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Oops I missed the negative sign after the 5 so I thought it was still on 5, sorry.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Die, wfb, Die!!!!!!!!!!
heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-40
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

flash chat must go
heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-40
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-55
gallery-100
off topic-90


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-40
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-60
gallery-100
off topic-90
or it could stay...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantasy 


warhammer 40k-100
wfb-30
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-60
gallery-100
off topic-90


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Not fantasy

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
wfb-35
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-60
gallery-100
off topic-90


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Vote against fantasy!

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
whf-25
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-60
gallery-100
off topic-90


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Why the hate for fantasy?

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
whf-30
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-60
gallery-100
off topic-90


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Once again, remember the rules people; you cannot hurt or heal more than once per day. So sorry Sarcasm, but your second heal for fantasy cannot count.

Once again, lets not have chat die on us; pick on something less useful, like off topic or something.:laugh:

heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
whf-25
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Another blow towards fantasy
heresy online general-90
warhammer 40k-100
whf-15
hobby-100
fiction and art-100
flashchat-65
gallery-100
off topic-90


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

I just do hate fantasy

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Whf-15
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-60
Gallery-100
Off topic-90

Was I talking to myself when I last posted? If you live in the UK then it can't possibly be any later than nine pm over there; once per day means once per day.-darkreever


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

bolters beat brettonians 

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Whf-5
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-60
Gallery-100
Off topic-90


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

cant pass up the oppertunity to kill something for good. adios whf
Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Whf-0
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-60
Gallery-100
Off topic-90


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Heal chat

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-65
Gallery-100
Off topic-90


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

A blow at flashchat
Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-55
Gallery-100
Off topic-90


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

This couple of us healing chat only to have that work ruined by someone else every day is going to get us nowhere. So instead lets take out something of less use, like off topic.

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-55
Gallery-100
Off topic-80


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-60
Gallery-100
Off topic-80


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

But I like off-topic.....

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-60
Gallery-100
Off topic-85


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Or now that there's3of us healing chat we can make it better... gradually.

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-65
Gallery-100
Off topic-85


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

no we cant
Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-55
Gallery-100
Off topic-85


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Who says?

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-60
Gallery-100
Off topic-85


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

We do

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-50
Gallery-100
Off topic-85


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Another blow towards flashchat
Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-40
Gallery-100
Off topic-85


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

CAN WE FIX IT?

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-45
Gallery-100
Off topic-85


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes we can?

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-50
Gallery-100
Off topic-85


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And then someone is going to come along and ruin all your effort guys; so in the meantime, I think I'll take another shot at off topic.

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-50
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-55
Gallery-100
Off topic-75

Fight the power!


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

We can win!!!

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-60
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

And flashchat gets a right hook.
Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-100
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-50
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

god this game is old i remember creating H&H 2&3
a well ill take a swing at Hobby i never used it enough

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-50
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Stupid flashchat won't die!

Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-40
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

for the emperor!!!!
Heresy online general-90
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-30
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Mmm...Toast

Heresy online general-80
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-30
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Mwah ha ha another blow to flashchat

Heresy online general-80
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-20
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Mmm...Chicken

Heresy online general-70
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-30
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Zondarian you can only heal +5 but I'll heal it anyway to make it on 30

Heresy online general-70
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-30
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I didn't mean to heal sorry, I was attacking Herest Online General

Heresy online general-70
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-25
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

The zombie known as flashchat needs to die
Heresy online general-70
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-15
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

mmmm..... zombies. not safe for the children
The zombie known as flashchat needs to die
Heresy online general-70
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Flashchat-5
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And just so its none of you hounds that gets to do it; heres an end to flashchat in this little game. Go off and hound something else now.

Heresy online general-70
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Gallery-100
Off topic-75


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well I was helping it but now that's it's gone I'll have to start hurting

Heresy online general-60
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Gallery-100
Off topic-75

I just don't see the point in it


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I think that I shall hurt....... the Gallery

Heresy online general-60
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Gallery-90
Off topic-75


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

I still don't get it

Heresy online general-50
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Gallery-90
Off topic-75


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

But if u kill general we would lose rumours and thats handy.

Heresy online general-55
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-90
Fiction and art-100
Gallery-90
Off topic-75


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

no one looked at my tut!:angry::angry::angry:
Heresy online general-55
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-80
Fiction and art-100
Gallery-90
Off topic-75


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

why is fiction n art untouched????
Heresy online general-55
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-80
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-90
Off topic-75


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Lets stay on topic.
Heresy online general-55
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-80
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-90
Off topic-65


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

A quick jab at general
Heresy online general-45
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-80
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-90
Off topic-65


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

A quick jab at general
Heresy online general-35
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-80
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-90
Off topic-65


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Die gallery die!

Heresy online general-35
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-80
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-65


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Die general die!

Heresy online general-25
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-80
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-65


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

off topic shall be the loser
Heresy online general-25
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-80
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-55


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I shall save my beloved hobby

Heresy online general-25
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-55


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive never played in one of these before so bear with me.

If I can I save 40K (not sure if it can go above 100) if not I'll save off topic.

Heresy online general-25
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-55

Or

Heresy online general-25
Warhammer 40k-100
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-60


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Die general die!
Heresy online general-15
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-55


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Couldn't come up with anything more original huh?

I don't think theres a particular rule against breaking one hundred life, but I personally think that whoever does the next one should make it a rule.

Me though, I think I'm going to take a shot at off topic this time around

Heresy online general-15
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-45


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

just a little more and general dies

Heresy online general-5
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-45


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, but once again I'm going to swoop in and steal the kill from anyone else.

Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-45


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Drop kicked off topic
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-80
Off topic-35
Reply With Quote


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Gallery is lookin like it needs to die
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-70
Off topic-35


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Off topic is now in fames
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-70
Off topic-25


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes and it is going to

Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-90
Gallery-60
Off topic-25

Die gallery die!


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe fiction needs to go down a notch
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-80
Gallery-60
Off topic-25


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Critical hit on off topic
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-80
Gallery-60
Off topic-15


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

And another hit on the gallery

Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-85
Fiction and art-80
Gallery-50
Off topic-15


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i do believe that hobby just got slaped in the face
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-75
Fiction and art-80
Gallery-50
Off topic-15


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Off topic barely alive
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-75
Fiction and art-80
Gallery-50
Off topic-5


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

FINISH HIM!!!!! FATALITY
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-75
Fiction and art-80
Gallery-50
Off topic-0


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Fiction needs to go
Warhammer 40k-105
Hobby-75
Fiction and art-70
Gallery-50


----------

